# eclipse permissions?



## Bizarrus (15. Okt 2010)

Huhu =)

Ich sitze nun schon eine längere Zeit an eclipse dran.

Ich habe nun ein kleines Applet Programmiert, was einen Button enthält, der im Webbrowser eine URL aufruft.

Nun leider meldet mir Java (im compilierten zustand), das hierfür die berechtigungen fehlen:


> URL: Google
> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-6" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission <<ALL FILES>> execute)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...



Jezt frage ich mich natürlich "Wie gebe ich dem Applet das recht, die url über den Browser aufzurufen?"

Nach etwas googlen fand ich folgendes:


> grant {
> permission java.security.AllPermission;
> };



Wo nun muss ich das einsetzen?
Laut beschreibung (Diese gehen nicht davon aus, das man eclipse benuzt) muss man das in einer *.policity datei tun.

Wie füge ich das ganze aber in eclipse ein?
Reicht das nur, wenn ich die policity-File im src Ordner speicher?

Ich danke für die Hilfe.

Mfg
Bizzi

P.s. Das Applet ist als Jar-Archiv exportiert worden und wird von einer HTML aufgerufen/ein gebunden.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Okt 2010)

Applets signieren


----------



## Bizarrus (15. Okt 2010)

Okay, vielen Dank.

heißt ich benötige ein Zertifikat.
Wenn ich das von einer CA ausstellen lasse kommt keine warnung, etc, wenn ich das Zertifikat selbst erstelle wird der benutzer gefragt.

Wie bei SSL?

Das ist natürlich doof ^^


----------

